
Behind the Overlay – a keyboard shortcut to close any popover - Vinnl
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/behind-the-overlay-revival/
======
Vinnl
There also appears to be one for Chrome:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/behindtheoverlay/l...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/behindtheoverlay/ljipkdpcjbmhkdjjmbbaggebcednbbme)

